# Toyota Strout... bagged, body dropped, and shaved



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Sorry if this is a repost... i don't spend much time in here. I came across this old Strout and damn i love it... thought i'd share.
























straight yakuza


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

omg i freaking love it


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Toyota Strout... bagged, body dropped, and shaved (snow blind)*

haha that is awesome


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What a sick truck! Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

very cool.


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

Sick!


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

wow.... that is unreal.


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

soo sick


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

I really dig this style truck.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

yup, this is pretty awesome.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

that thing is sick i want one


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

whaaaaaattttttt!!!!! that looks sick nasty!


----------



## lost conversations (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (ahmetthej3rk)*

It's Toyota *Stout*.
There's an article about all the work that went into it here - http://www.minitruckinweb.com/....html


----------



## Q8mk2'er (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (lost conversations)*

sweet


----------

